# What were the proudest moments in your CF career?



## Veteran`s son (8 Jun 2003)

Hello everyone:

What were the proudest moments during your career in the Canadian Forces?

Again, your replies would be appreciated!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Jun 2003)

You would think it would be the big showoffy things - like playing on Horse Guards for the Royal Family with the rest of the combined Massed Pipes and Drums and Military Bands of the Scottish Division, or playing for HM again in Calgary when she presented us with our new Queen‘s Colour.  Or being awarded the CD in front of the entire regiment.

But oddly, to this REMF it is the little things; like being on a live fire defensive exercise and having my trench partner (a bonafide Infantryman) say "nice shooting" to me.  Or having the CSM comment in an after-exercise assessment "you don‘t disappear like a lot guys do, you stick around and help out."  It meant he noticed, after all.

The little comments like that tend to mean more to me, personally, than a lot of the other stuff.


----------



## riggah052 (9 Jun 2003)

Passing my Junior Leadership Course, my staff were PPCLI sergeants, my section was the only one that was mixed reg and reserve, and we were the only section that lost people during the feild portion. I learned a lot of things about the forces, the position of leadership and about my capabilites under stress.


----------



## Armymedic (9 Jun 2003)

I have a few:
1. Passing the CF Basic Para, and earning my wings.
2. Passing my medic QL3 (9 month course)
3. Recieving my CD
But most of all watching both my girls being born, and knowing every day I put the uniform on that I am doing my little part to make sure thier world will be a safe one.


----------



## Devlin (9 Jun 2003)

Got commissioned in the field (sort of) it was on the Vimy range in Borden by our unit‘s new and current CO. The entire battalion was there and I got called up in front of the CO and DCO. I stood at attention and the CO asked me to take a pace forward (I did) and he then ripped off my epaulets and threw them on the ground in front of me    . After my initial heart attack, he slipped the new ones on and I got to buy the entire unit a round at the Rod and Gun afterwards.   :blotto:


----------



## Deleted member 585 (11 Jun 2003)

Great story Devlin!

Cheers.


----------



## PTE Gruending (12 Jun 2003)

WTF? How do you get a "field" commision?


----------



## Gunnar (12 Jun 2003)

Usually you get a field commission by being one of the few NCM‘s who survives when a good number of your group is wiped out.  If they need officers, and they figure you survived by being smart instead of just by dumb luck, you might get a commission.

I suppose it‘s theoretically possible for an officer to recognize something particularly intelligent you did and get you the commission as well...but usually it involves lots of death.  Either on your side, or the others.


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Jun 2003)

Mine, was one in day in Bosnia, when me and the Wo were driving through Kluc to Zygon just before the bridge ,when this little girl came out of gate of this house running (I slowed down)and she saw us in the L.S. and blew a big kiss.

 I‘ll never forget that day or little girl.
It made all the ache‘s and pain‘s on Ex‘s. over the year‘s all worth it just for that one blown kiss from one little girl in Bosnia.
(she was only 9 or 10)
Beat‘s all award‘s and gong‘s for me.


----------



## Jungle (14 Jun 2003)

Similar to Spr Earl, mine happened in operation. In the first few days in Timor, we had to secure the road between Suai and Zumalai (+/- 30 km), search all buildings etc... for weapons/ signs of activity. After looking through one of the rare buildings still standing, where a few families had settled, this little girl and her pregnant mom came out of nowhere... The lady approached carefully, bowed and kissed my hand and thanked us in the local language (Tetum, sounds a lot like Portuguese). That is a moment I will never forget.


----------



## Fader (15 Jun 2003)

I thought graduating basic was a pretty big achievment, but then my dad came up to me after and said "I can‘t believe you wasted your summer doing this."  So, after that, I didn‘t take pride with most of what I did with the CF.

The Feu de joie last week was pretty impressive, and I felt proud being a reservist having participated in it, however, I think out of my experiences with the CF, my proudest moments were outside of it when I applied some of the things I learnt to my civilian life, off duty.  

Most recently, I went to a club with a bunch of my friends; and one of them had WAAAAAY to much to drink (she had something like 15 shots of tequila, mixed with aroud 5 shots of sourpuss, a paralyzer, and something like 3 or 4 beers, birthday girl, lol).  Having alot of experience with drunks in the CF, as well as applying my basic first aid that I had a refresher for a few weeks earlier, I helped get her to a hospital and took care of her throughout the night. 

Though others are quick to mock it, I‘m very, very proud of my ghilie suit.  Again, applying the basic knowledge of cam and concealment, my ghilie suit is soooo amazing (I just played a day long paintball game with it, and had quite a bit of fun with it).


----------



## Sundborg (15 Jun 2003)

> but then my dad came up to me after and said "I can‘t believe you wasted your summer doing this." So, after that, I didn‘t take pride with most of what I did with the CF.


Don‘t let other people‘s thoughts make you feel differently about what you have done,have some self pride, even if it is your dad.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Jun 2003)

Good lord, I thought my dad was bad.  At the risk of sounding self-righteous, I think I can see where a lot of your posts come from.

Come to think of it, after being hounded by my dad to keep my boots shiny (just like his were when he was in the air cadets for a summer back in 1956    ), I‘ve pretty much reacted in the inverse almost in a Pavlovian manner.  Funny the effect a dad can have on you...

I‘ve always said that if by some miracle I were to be awarded the VC, the only comment dad would have about the entire event would be "why weren‘t your shoes shinier when the Queen pinned it on you?"    

Heh, Happy Father‘s Day (for 45 more minutes here in Calgary).


----------



## shaunlin41 (16 Jun 2003)

Lui
I don‘t know about you guys but I don‘t think the military issues kit so that it can be used in games ie. Paintball ect. I think a little more respect for kit should be considred and applied,


----------



## Fader (16 Jun 2003)

From the cold wet weather boots thread as it pertains to wearing kit while off duty:



> As for wearing them outside, my squardon RO‘s say any issued kit WITHOUT a Canadian Flag, the word "Canada," or any other symbol that identifies me as a member of the CF can be worn so long as it‘s not part of the fighting order (I think that‘s just webbing and helmet).
> 
> Boots, pants, T-shirts (although not outer shirt), toque, and gloves fall in the category of safe stuff to my knowledge, so I wear them if I go paintballing/camping. Noone‘s ever bitched me out for those things, and if they do, I‘ll just throw the RO‘s in thier face.
> 
> I did get in trouble once when someone who looked like me was walking around with a CF issued webbing at the University, but he was just some bum with the airsoft club showing off his gear.


Also, nothing in my ghilie suit was made out of issued equipment.  I was never issued a personal camnet, and the scarf I use I bought from a surplus store.

My dad‘s a cool guy, and since basic, he‘s come to have a little bit more respect for the CF and my being in it.  In my younger, (2 years ago, lol) more rebellious years, another of the reasons for staying in was to spite him.
Now he thinks it‘s actually somewhat worthwhile, although he still views it as a partial waste of my time as it can be intrusive to my studies, and not entirely relevant to my career plans.
I‘ve grown attatched to the notion of being in the army over time, as I think is evidant in my casual attitude about it.  However, looking back, I know it‘s the best thing I‘ve ever done, even if I really havn‘t done anything.

I think I gained a little respect and independance from of my father, I learnt some pretty interesting and unique skills, I had a few unforgettable experiences, I‘ve made a few lifelong friends.  Overall, it‘s been a pretty positive experience (although one where it‘s amusing to poke fun at the few bad experiences).

I went to my unit the other day to get my ID renewed, and I saw some guy in the recruiting office.  I think he wanted to sign up.  When he walked out, I said to him "Join up, it‘s the best decision you‘ll ever make."  And to be honest, I know it was the truth.


----------



## kurokaze (16 Jun 2003)

This might sound a little lame.. but my
proudest day thus far (given my limited exposure
to the military) was when I swore my oath of
allegiance to queen and country and the warrant
at my unit (who was also the recruiting officer)
shook my hand and said "Welcome to the Regiment"


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2003)

There‘s absolutly nothing lame about that at all.


----------



## WINDWOLF (16 Jun 2003)

The proudist day for me was when i came 
back from my second UN tour & my son,who
was around 3 or 4, said his first words
to me "daddy soldier".

He always was proud of my service & wanted to
join.I buried my metals with him when he passed.
He was 17 & got hit by a drunk.


----------



## Fader (16 Jun 2003)

I hope that drunk got tossed in jail for a long time;

all though I don‘t know if it‘s something to be especially proud of but I think I learnt how to consume alcohol responsibly as a soldier too.


----------



## Armymedic (17 Jun 2003)

Windwolf,
You past sorrow is my future nighmare. 
God bless.


from another Daddy Soldier.


----------



## PTE Gruending (17 Jun 2003)

CFL_Lui
"all though I don‘t know if it‘s something to be especially proud of but I think I learnt how to consume alcohol responsibly as a soldier too.
"

And this is relevant how? Not to mention this whole thread, "proudest CF moment"; watching someones back while they puked at a club and making paintball equipment?


----------



## Sundborg (17 Jun 2003)

sorry to hear that WindWolf, that must be tough.  I‘m glad u have the heart to burry your medals with your son, he must have been quite proud of you.  My condolences.


----------



## Pikache (17 Jun 2003)

I think the proudest moment in my short career as an infantry soldier is completing a ruck march from The Gulley to the Tent City in Meaford.

I don‘t know what the distance is, maybe 6-8km, but me being the idiot I am, didn‘t have the ruck on properly and I thought my back was going to snap going up Warner Hill. I fell back from the rest of the platoon about 500m or so.

But a master corporal stayed with me and challenged me to keep going and to never quit and I didn‘t.
Then I got pissed at myself for being dumb and falling back, so I half ran, half fast walked to catch up and went to the right in front of platoon.

I learned a valuable lesson in ruck marching (I‘m never, ever putting on a ruck half assed) but I didn‘t break and I didn‘t quit, so I take pride in that.


----------



## WINDWOLF (17 Jun 2003)

Thanks guys,appreciated.
And so would Cori.

HFL: now that is a Mcpl that knows how to lead.
     Learn from him.

Regards.


----------



## kurokaze (17 Jun 2003)

Ouch.. Warner Hill @ Meaford. we did a run up 
that hill *no ruckmarch thank God) so I can 
definately sympathize with you there.


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Jun 2003)

Yes jungle,those little thing‘s that those who we are trying to help, do or show us are what realy matter‘s and mean‘s so much to those of us who have been overseas and only we realy understand there heart felt meaning‘s.

 I hope other‘s get to experieance at least one of those moment‘s in their career because when it happen‘s it‘s a shock and thought provoking as to the worth of you being there.


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Jun 2003)

Wolf sorry to hear of your loss.
A friend in the Royal Engineer‘s has just gone through a similer tragidy.

 While in Kuwait just two day‘s from the start his daughter(only 11) was run over and killed by a speeding driver on their local,quite road.He‘s been caught doing this before and is known to the Police.

 My mate was flown out asp and was a bit of a mess as you may understand not only from the loss but also having being geared up for war.
Thank god he‘s ok and handled it well.


----------



## Veteran`s son (26 Jun 2003)

Hello everyone:

Thank you for your replies to my question as it is appreciated!

If anyone has any other thoughts/memories to add to this thread, please go ahead.


Sincerely,
Veteran‘s son


----------



## MuayThaiFighter (30 Jun 2003)

I‘m not in CF yet,but I know if I were,to find this guy and kill him would be my proudest moment.

       :mg:      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    :fifty:   

Osamin Bin Ladin needs to be taken out of this world if he is still alive.


----------



## Veteran&lsquo;s son (24 Aug 2003)

Hello everyone:

I am wondering if anyone else wanted to mention the proudest moment(s) in their CF career?

In your careers in the CF, you probably had many proud moments.            

Again, all of your replies are appreciated!

Sincerely,
Mike a proud veteran's son


----------



## radop211tc (24 Aug 2003)

A little Backgrounder:
When I went through Basic in the early 80‘s, some NCO‘s liked to play the numbers game.
I got caught up in some major politics and the number game. At first, my Squad NCO was a guy, that knew me briefly when I was a kid, as he hung out with my cousin. Believe me, there was no favortism. In private, he once told me, he would drive me harder than others,cuz he knew me and also because I was a Newfy like himself and HE did.
H*LL  begins:
The good ole RCR Sgt had to leave as his Mother was on her dying bed. We then got a Navy guy, who I was warned by the Sgt enjoyed the numbers game.
For 4 Solid weeks he failed me, he rode me and trashed my kit each and every day and each night, I would get it back in order.
Day before the Platoon WO Inspection, good ole Sgt, showed up that night and in private, went ballistic on me,for failing. I explained what happened and he understood.
He then went and looked at my kit, and said its immaculate just like when he left, BUT C******* you have to fail because the PL WO will pass you and the end of the week, the Master Seaman will fail, in turn you will then get the boot, cuz back then, you couldnt fail pass the 7th week.
I told him, I aint a quitter and I will continue staying up everynight with little sleep, so my kit is top notch everyday. He then told me, if I didnt fail the next day, he would comeback in the middle of the night and kick the living sh*t out of me, for not listening to his valuable advice.
At 5am the next morning, I inspected my kit and I was good to go. I then thought of what he said and just broke down. I swear a Guardian Angel then told me what to do.
I grabbed the long sleeve shirts and wrinkled them slightly, as I knew that was the PL WO‘s pet peeve.
Insp came, the WO was impressed at everything till he looked at the locker and he then said
"You failed C*********** "
Proudly and as loud as I could muster, I said "Thank You Warrant"

 I then got recoursed and joined the smallest Recruit Course in Cornwalllis History, which later we were dubbed the "Devils Brigade".
We started with 21 & graduated with 13.
Our grad day was Rememberance Day and it was so fitting.

Like that day and every Rememberance Day since, tears will always flow down the sides of my face, as I STAND PROUD to be a Member of the Canadian Armed Forces.

Sorry for my long windedness, but you asked.

Tc...
VVV


----------



## GrahamD (24 Aug 2003)

> I don‘t know about you guys but I don‘t think the military issues kit so that it can be used in games ie. Paintball ect. I think a little more respect for kit should be considred and applied,


About 3 weeks ago I went to paintball (indoor) and there were 2 CF guys there in full uniform.  Not the kind of stuff that you get in the surplus store (thats what I use) but brand spanking new CADPAT uniforms with highly polished boots.
   Personally I thought they were crazy, I‘ve never had to look after regular a CF uniform myself, but I was in Sea Cadets briefly once a really long time ago, and I definately wouldn‘t have screwed around with that uniform outside of the hall where we did our drill.


----------



## Travis (25 Aug 2003)

To MuaiFui   ( im not in CF yet )  but one of my proud moments ( if it happened    ) would be to capture Usama alive and not dead.   Any fool can kill,  I think it would be far greater to bring him to justice.. killin‘ him would just portray him even more as a martyr ( sp ? ) 


I remember this one time going paintballing  there was this ONE CF soldier there....   he had camo n everythin‘.  Now,  this was one of those big outside fields mind you,  with quads and mounted turrets on it.    YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY! Ill be walkin all low through the tree‘s * whap* Whered that come from! Then u see the army guy.    The guy was a machine... .       I hope i never have to face a Canadian Soldier in battle..


----------



## kurokaze (26 Aug 2003)

Say what?  I don‘t understand what you‘re saying
here:



> He then went and looked at my kit, and said its immaculate just like when he left, BUT C******* you have to fail because the PL WO will pass you and the end of the week, the Master Seaman will fail, in turn you will then get the boot, cuz back then, you couldnt fail pass the 7th week.


----------



## Gunnar (26 Aug 2003)

Yeah, I had problems with it too...I think what he was saying is that you had to fail the course before the 6 week cutoff, because then, they could say you just weren‘t getting it and needed to recourse.  If you failed after the 7 week cutoff, you obviously had been getting it, and slacked off...so they didn‘t want a slacker in the Forces, and you couldn‘t re-course.


----------



## radop211tc (26 Aug 2003)

You hit it, right on the head Gunnar!!!!
Back in those days, if you failed past the 7th week, there was no recourse, you headed to the Storage Room and grabbed your civvies.
The Master Seaman went ballistic, when I said "Thank You Sir" cuz I bet him in his game and I was getting recoursed, instead of him,failing me at the end of the week and then getting the Release.

I got my last digs in, at the finish of my Grad Parade. The good ole Sgt and a Mcpl from my original Platoon were congratulating me on my earned success and the Master Seaman interrupted with a smarta$$ comment. I gave him some choice words, and he looked at the 2 NCO‘s and said "did you hear that?" and they both turned their heads and said, they didnt hear anything, it was so F*ken sweet.
That Master Seaman, knocked my orig Squad down from 31 to 16, but the Pr*ck never got me. Alot of fine potential Soldiers were lost due to him.

Tc...
VVV


----------



## Yeoman (5 Sep 2003)

my most memorable moment? well it hasn‘t happen yet, but it‘s suppose to my first parade night back. when my co pins my jump wings on my chest (I was the first course to use the casa plane as their main jumping plane in march, and it didn‘t qualify as a plane to jump out of until 4 months after my course). Sept. 11th is sneaking up, can‘t wait to get my wings on my chest.
but for one that has actually happend, first time jumping was an incredible feeling. stalwart guardian of this year is going to be a field ex I‘ll remember for a long time, I really enjoyed my time out there.
Greg


----------



## GerryCan (15 Sep 2003)

Lui
I don‘t know about you guys but I don‘t think the military issues kit so that it can be used in games ie. Paintball ect. I think a little more respect for kit should be considred and applied,


Guys like you really make me laugh...have some respect for the kit...good one there keener!


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (25 Oct 2003)

Being qualified as a jumper
Finishing the Mountain Man in Edm
Completing Mercury Trek this past July


----------



## Highland Lad (26 Oct 2003)

Proudest Monent?

Many, but one that sticks is a friend getting his Jack, and thanking me in front of the mess for not screwing up his chances (I was his sec 2i/c for recruit training, a few yrs before).

I have 50 guys and girls who I helped to become soldiers, and am proud of all of them.

There is a reverse side to that coin though... "Politically Correct" decisions made to pass troops that didn‘t even want to be there in the first place - A Capt. offering to resign his commission rather than pass one specific candidate, and being told that it wasn‘t his decision to make.

Good times outweigh the bad, and even the thickest thud eventually realizes when they don‘t belong - Thank God and good NCOs.


----------



## Veteran`s son (13 Dec 2003)

Hello everyone:

Thought that I would mention this topic again as there may be others who would like to reply!


----------



## Slim (13 Dec 2003)

I was once awarded a number of gold medals for pistol shooting and made the 1 CMBG pistol team as a trooper...A very proud moment!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (13 Dec 2003)

Hmmm...proudest moment....well haven‘t been in the CF very long (a few months) so my proud moments aren‘t that great compared to some of these up here    
Probably my grad parade on basic....and finishing all those **** ruck marches...not quitting even though it was ever so tempting.


----------



## mattoigta (13 Dec 2003)

My proudest moment was on my basic, when we went on a five-day defensive ex in which we only got three hours of sleep in the 5 days. It rained 3 of those days and my trench was all clay so it kept the water in pretty well. My trench partner got hypothermic (or close to it), so I had to take care of him. From the long nights of being at stand-to whilst hallicunating and the hasty withdrawal in which we had to run the last 500m with full rucks, getting myself and my fireteam partner through it was my proudest moment.


----------



## winchable (14 Dec 2003)

I would have to agree with Pte. Scarlino, My proudest moment is just about the same, minus the hypothermia, instead I had a guy who decided he didn‘t want to be in the army on his last night.
My proudest moment of that particular event was when were finished and I looked back at the length which we had ran and smiled realising it was done.


----------



## Veterans son (16 Oct 2004)

I thought that other members may want to share the proudest moment(s) in their CF career!


----------



## axeman (16 Oct 2004)

mine was finishing a  march 32 kms long as a reservist. it was down in california as a work up for bosnia . i remember a who;e bunch of ppl dumping on me for my stature {stout would be a good term} . in the end after i crossed the line it was turn around to sweep the entire MOUT site and most of those who hacked on me were still tricling in on the bus as they didnt finish the trek ....


----------



## gun plumber (16 Oct 2004)

On my QL2 grad in 94 my grandfather(former WO2 in the "old army,veteran(33-59)of WW2)came to watch me grad.He was front row centre in his legion uniform,compleate with medals.chatin away to my Hon.Col.who had a rack the size of your left arm,who he had served with in Italy.All through the ranks I heard people wispering about the guy with all the medals and I didd'nt clue in till afterwards that they were talkin about my grandfather.
That day I put a little extra"up 6,down 12"in my drill.....


----------



## pbi (17 Oct 2004)

Wow-there are some really great posts here. Most impressive. It makes you think hard to read through them all. Obviously, despite all the negative things that bother us these days, we can still reach back and point to moments that give us some pride in our service. I have had a few of these moments over the years, and I hope I can have a few more before I'm done. Cheers.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Oct 2004)

Rememberance day Parade 2003.

My daughter, who was one years old, was pulling at my gongs in the mess after the parade.

I dreamt about that day since I was 17.   I used to see it all the time with the older memebers and vets, and I couldm't wait for my day when i had a little one come see her pops on parade.

tess


----------



## bossi (17 Oct 2004)

Several (try as I might, I simply couldn't settle on just one ... which is probably a good thing, since to do so would be an implicit admission that I'd reached a pinnacle of some sort ... chuckle):

1.  Wearing full dress for the first time, for my family (first as a private, and then again as an officer - my grandfather was a private in the Boer War, and my uncle was a sergeant during the Second World War).
2.  Receiving a letter from LGen Belzile stating that I was a credit to the Army.
3.  Flying home in uniform from CABC with my jump wings sewn on (followed many moons later by having my German jump wings pinned on in Altenstadt - _Danke Schein, Oberst-Leutnant Engel_).
4.  Courses:
a.  Passing BOTC (and having my first platoon comd come up to me at the course party, shaking my hand and saying he didn't think I was going to pass but that he had to hand it to me for doing so - that simple gesture meant the world to me at the time).  Getting an "A" on my Young Officers' Tactics course, top student on my Senior Officer Staff Course, passing my cbt tm comd crse, passing MCSC as a mere captain (when majors failed); and
b.  Instructing on any course that I once took as a student (I won't bore you with the list).
5.  Officially being granted the designation of DS (Directing Staff) at Staff College in Toronto (yes, I've got it in writing).
6.  When a tiny, frail, elderly woman walked up to me and said "Thank you for bringing peace to our village" (on Op AKWESASNE), and years later when I met an elder at a conference and he told me how this history was now being passed down.
7.  Every time I have the opportunity to speak in public, in uniform.
8.  Op ATHENA (everything, right from pre-deployment trg to when I was back home and my five-year-old son told me one day in a teensy, tiny voice ... "Daddy, I wanted to go to Afghanistan with you").
9.  Wait and see ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Oct 2004)

The look in my Father's eyes whenever he had the chance to see his former oft-troubled and wayward son in uniform and
 for things I did I would say the two SSF Ironman competions I finished.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (17 Oct 2004)

Proudest Moment would Have to be Finishing My 3's And on parade the Clouds Parted and The Sun Shone and I Knew My grandfather was Watching me From Above 

Im Proud To share the Same Rank as My Granddad


----------



## Slim (17 Oct 2004)

Passing the dreaded Cornwallis when so many said I wouldn't make it...Somehow Battleschool was easier, don't know why!?

Being presented with my gold shooting Medals in front of the entire brigade back in '92 after winning a shooting match with a beat-up old browning high-power. (Five rounds and one handed at fifty meters - I got 41 out of 50) as a junior trooper.

Slim


----------



## childs56 (17 Oct 2004)

I had two, the first one was just before I left for Bosnia my step dad who is a Vietnam vet and knows the crappy side of defending country's said to me keep your head down and see you back in a few months. not sure why but from that day on things changed between us for the good. The second was when I went into the airforce (from the Reserves). My Grand Mother said she has never been prouder of anyone in the family. She is a very patriotic person and is happy of what we all do. Those two days my chest swelled out and it made me proud of what others and I do for our country. Although their are many examples of why I am proud of why I am and I do in the military, I think it is suffice to say it has to do with the freedom we all enjoy. That sounds corny but its true


----------



## pbi (17 Oct 2004)

Great post, bossi. Cheers.


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Oct 2004)

I think I had two that standout, even now ... the first involved me, a few other young would-be heroes and the Minesing Swamp; folks of a certain age will remember that place, back when the _school of foot_ was in Camp Borden.   I was raised on a farm and I was a pretty fair athlete etc, but that was, to that point, the hardest thing I had ever done.   I think everyone who went through that exercise remembers it â â€œ and is proud to have completed it; there was so much at stake - especially our barely post adolescent personal pride, and so much to be learned â â€œ especially about working as a real team and about enduring.

The second involved presenting my father's sword to my son, at the start of his MARS 4 graduation parade.


----------



## Booya McNasty (18 Oct 2004)

Being presented my Regimental Cap Brass and being told "Welcome to the Regiment."

Having the RSM pull me aside once to ask my opinion (This was much later in my career!)

During an ex with miles gear, I lead the first section of the first platoon of the first company in a massive obua attack.  I had only three of my guys 'killed.'  Considering the standing joke was that my Sect wouldn't even have time to work up a sweat before we got hit, I'm extremely happy with the performance of my team.


----------



## Gayson (18 Oct 2004)

My proudest moment so far?

The day I became a Queens York Ranger and got my Capbadge during the badging ceremony.

[edited, thanks jungle]


----------



## Jungle (18 Oct 2004)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> My proudest moment so far?
> 
> The day I became a Queens York Ranger and got my Capbadge during the bagging ceremony.


Bagging ? Does this have anything to do with a Kilt ??  ;D


----------



## KevinB (18 Oct 2004)

Getting Sworn in.

Stepping on the Herc at CABC - knowing I was going to come down under canopy... Getting our wings on DZ Buxton


----------



## casca (19 Oct 2004)

The proudest moment  in my CF career was outside the airport in Ethiopia (Op Blue Nile) waiting for the bus to take us back to the hotel (a Hilton hotel no less! what can I say Air Force....lo ;Dl) and having the Papal Ambassador come by and bless us and shake our hands, telling us he was proud of us Canadians for doing what we were doing, which was bringing in food to the refugee camps. This all happened back in 1988.


----------



## Booya McNasty (19 Oct 2004)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Bagging ? Does this have anything to do with a Kilt ??  ;D



The bagging ceremony consists of the CO forming up the new recruits up and subsequently kicking them in the nuts.     Last man standing gets to go on a QL4.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (19 Oct 2004)

I think my proudest moment was my grad parade the day I got qualified.  It was in Meaford this summer.  My family is from quebec, and it was on a week day, so unfortunately, noone was able to come, but that day happened to fall on the exact day of my my fathers passing 1 year earlier.  While standing there in ranks, I got a snese of major pride and had the feeling my dad was watching proud.


----------



## SprCForr (20 Oct 2004)

axeman said:
			
		

> ...a   march 32 kms long as a reservist. it was down in california as a work up for bosnia . i remember a who;e bunch of ppl dumping on me for my stature {stout would be a good term} . in the end after i crossed the line it was turn around to sweep the entire MOUT site and...



Yeah, that's a good one. Diakows Fun Walk. Did you manage to look up in time to see Jimmy inspiring the troops at the intersection before the last stretch into the Ralley point/Showers? I truly felt every sandbag we had to take out of those shooting houses. The Strats had it right on that one. Walk to the beach and have a BBQ.


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Oct 2004)

I did over 18yrs in the CF, and have had many moments of pride, but a thing that stands out in my mind was after instructing QL2's was to see the pride on their faces and the faces of their parents.

That was satisfaction.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## hifi1620 (20 Oct 2004)

Sorry to jump in so late.
Wow, there's a lot of Super Soldiers out there. Times change. A whole lot of talk about personal accomplishments but what ever happened to the "my proudest moment(s) were the time we saved that guys farm house during the great floods of 97, or fighting the fires in BC that most know all to well. Or how about pushing bush in the northern parts of this country looking for lost children, the ice storms in 98, the thousands families we've saved overseas...." Those are a couple of mine....maybe someone could add to these.

Peace


----------



## SprCForr (20 Oct 2004)

IMHO - those ones are private. I don't share those, sorry.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Oct 2004)

Being badged by Lady Patricia.


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Oct 2004)

hifi1620 said:
			
		

> Sorry to jump in so late.
> Wow, there's a lot of Super Soldiers out there. Times change. A whole lot of talk about personal accomplishments but what ever happened to the "my proudest moment(s) were the time we saved that guys farm house during the great floods of 97, or fighting the fires in BC that most know all to well. Or how about pushing bush in the northern parts of this country looking for lost children, the ice storms in 98, the thousands families we've saved overseas...." Those are a couple of mine....maybe someone could add to these.
> 
> Peace



hehehe come on are your for real?  Man leave yer ego and aggro at the door mate.

cheers

tess


----------



## KevinB (20 Oct 2004)

hifi1620,



 :


----------



## axeman (20 Oct 2004)

hifi1620 said:
			
		

> Sorry to jump in so late.
> Wow, there's a lot of Super Soldiers out there. Times change. A whole lot of talk about personal accomplishments but what ever happened to the "my proudest moment(s) were the time we saved that guys farm house during the great floods of 97, or fighting the fires in BC that most know all to well. Or how about pushing bush in the northern parts of this country looking for lost children, the ice storms in 98, the thousands families we've saved overseas...." Those are a couple of mine....maybe someone could add to these.
> 
> Peace



yes i did those things but in the end the thing that I"M proudest of is proving to myself and others that i AM better then them. as you can see by my avatar ive  been there dont that and i have just a few T-shirts . but when it breaks down to the little nuts and bolts proudest things . finishing the march that many didnt, and helping a friend top a course are amunst my proudest moments. not that i feel unproud about the icestorms , the fires floods making a human line to stop one side from shooting at another but i feel more that hey " Ifinished "


----------



## foerestedwarrior (21 Oct 2004)

Just last weekend. I am on my PLQ, and my brothers Sect. Cmd from his basic is a Sect Cmd on this course, and he reconized the name and asked if we were related, and i told him that yes, it is my brother. He then said did you know that he joined because of you? I had no idea, he said that he felt so proud having a member of his family, let alone his brother in the military, that he wanted to join so he could have the same experiances and help out people liek i have.

Also, getting my infantry capbadge from my CO. My unit capbadge was a good parade, but my platoon Cmd handed them out, and needless to say i respected him because of the rank......only


----------



## spacelord (23 Oct 2004)

On my infantry course it was decided that I would be A Security, and therefore responsible for navigation during the FTX.  I was leading the platoon back to the patrol hide after a raid.  I had just started to doubt by nav abilities when I came over the hill and found it.  After we had our debrief, a few of the other candidates came up to me and told me I did a really good job and should be proud of getting us back.  This meant alot to me, especially since a few of them were the guys I didn't talk to otherwise. That was my proudest moment.


----------



## Veterans son (3 Nov 2004)

Hello everyone:

As you know, I have never served in the Canadian Forces; as a result, I have had no proud moments myself.
My Dad served for nearly 32 years and I know of a moment of which he was proud!
He was posted to Germany from 1962-1965.
He was the one chosen in the squadron to raise the new Canadian flag for the first time in 1965.
He was wearing his DEU and medals.
I know he was proud of that moment and so is my family.

I am proud of you, Dad!


----------



## REZTEEN (3 Nov 2004)

walking in the front doors of the armoury for the first time in uniform was the proudest moment so far. man i felt proud


----------



## Cliffy433 (4 Nov 2004)

I've got a couple pretty cool ones...

1. When I came back from Bosnia, my Dad asked, "So is this little army phase over now, so you can go back to school?" - I had dropped out of Univ to join.   Um, he's actually since become incredibly supportive since - that makes me feel pretty good.

2. I had a cab driver once who was born and raised in the Balkans and came to Canada as a refugee.   He said that most foreign militaries that came through were distant and cold - but he had a great deal of respect and admiration for every Canadian soldier, and he was very impressed by the compassion and strength of our leadership over there.   That was a damn good feeling.

3. My first Remembrance Day wearing my medals was a pretty big deal.   But to have a Veteran with a rack of medals from sternum to shoulder come up and tell me he was very impressed by my two (CPSM, and Former Yugo) almost blew me away!   I told him that I felt there was no way my tour could compare to his campaign stars, etc - and he shut me up.   He told me that when he was in Europe it was easy.   They had an enemy and they shot him.   He said peacekeeping was tougher because there was no defined enemy and we had fewer bullets.   We had to step between warring factions and tell them to stop fighting.   I felt proud, and guilty all at the same time.   I graciously accepted his praise - but - to this day don't feel I deserved anything so monumental.


----------

